

Ask HN: Is Javascript on JVM/CLR a bad idea? - jemeshsu

Just curious to know why there is no Javascript on JVM/CLR (compile Javascript to vm bytecodes)? Is it possible at all? Node.js seems to be the only option to run Javascript server side.
======
wmf
There's Rhino, but AFAIK it's much slower than V8.
<http://www.mozilla.org/rhino/> <http://www.infoq.com/news/2011/07/rhino-
invokedynamic>

Nashorn and dyn.js are some immature but promising implementations.
<http://www.infoq.com/news/2011/10/dynjs>

~~~
jemeshsu
Thanks for the pointer.

